# new tt forum joinee



## ttroadsterkyle (Mar 12, 2009)

hello there i have had my tt nearly a year now but only just signed up on here. anyone live near dartford??


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome had your TT a year then that is a year you have missed out on the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## ttroadsterkyle (Mar 12, 2009)

i see everyone has had a good year attending the events etc. does any one go lakeside meet?? also how to you get the tt owners club symbol under your name??


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ttroadsterkyle said:


> also how to you get the tt owners club symbol under your name??


You have to join the TOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

I live in Dartford


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  we won't hold living in Dartford against you.


----------



## ttroadsterkyle (Mar 12, 2009)

yeah i know gibbs lol


----------



## davelindon (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi.
We just joined the TT forum. We have 2 TTs. A 3.2 Auto and a 1.8 225bhp. Love them both as much. Enjoy your car


----------

